# Zyxel-Router trennt Verbindung



## raikkonentk (6. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
ich hab Arcor DSL 2000 mit einem "Arcor W-Lan Modem" (ist ein Router)  (Zyxel Prestige 660 HW). In unregelmäßigen Abständen beim surfen, downloaden oder auch beim onlinespielen (natürlich immer wenn ich gewinne) trennt sich die Internetverbindung vom Router. Also nicht die Verbindung per Kabel zum Router wird das Problem sein, da ein zweiter PC noch mit W-Lan-Karte den Router auch nicht mehr ansprechen kann. Man Sieht an dem Router selbst wie die DSL/Daten-LED für kurze Zeit ausgeht und dann der Router sich wieder neu verbindet. Es gibt Zeiten, da geht es wochenlang aber dann gibts auch Tage an denen es aller 5 Minuten auftritt. Der Router ist auch noch relativ neu, ich hatte vorher den selben schon einmal und bei dem kam der Fehler auch schon. 
Also würde ich mal stark davon ausgehen, dass es nichts mit Windows bzw den Rechner zu tun hat. Im Routermenü ist natürlich auch die Dauerverbindung aktiviert und der Fehler tritt außerdem nicht bei Inaktivität sondern immer beim benutzen auf, auch wenn keine großen Datenmengen verschoben werden.

Der Rauschwert beim Senden ist i.o. aber beim Empfangen sieht das so aus:

```
relative capacity occupation: 0%
noise margin downstream: 2 db
output power upstream: 10 db 
attenuation downstream: 57 db
tone   0- 31: 00000000000000000000000000000000
tone  32- 63: 00000000000000000000000000002245
tone  64- 95: 56677777777777777777777767777767
tone  96-127: 06666666566666666666666665666666
tone 128-159: 65555656555555555555555444544444
tone 160-191: 33334432000000000322222333332222
tone 192-223: 22222202222220000000000000000000
tone 224-255: 00000000000000000000000000000000
```
Das ist nicht normal, oder?

Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Eddie3105 (22. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

den selben Sch.. habe ich auch ! Modem c.a 2Wochen alt und städindig diese Trennung. Wie bist du vorgegenagen, gleich wegschmeissen das Ding und Geld zurück von Arcor ? Das stinkt mir ohne Ende bin selbst EDV Admin und habe keine Lust mich zu Hause auch ncoh mit EDV zu beschäftigen und nach Firmware, Arcor-Hotline und so weiter zu ärgern. Was hast du gemacht ?
Gruß
Eddie


----------

